
Chinese Students Fear Deportation Under Revised U.S. Visa Rules - pbhowmic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-07/chinese-students-fear-deportation-under-revised-u-s-visa-rules
======
stx
Doesn't this affect all international students (on student type visas) from
any country?

